# G-Skill Trident



## shooot3r (23. Dezember 2011)

*G-Skill Trident  -  OC RAM

F3-12800CL8-2GBTD



 Verkaufe  hier 8 GB DDR 3 1600 CL8 1,6 V ( 4x2 GB) von G-Skill. Der  Arbeitsspeicher ist 5 Wochen jung. Der Arbeitsspeicher ist in Top  Zustand und funktioniert einwandfrei. Verkauf ihn nur, da ich auf einen  Anderen RAM umsteigen möchte. Der Ram wird mit der Originalrechnung von  Alternate an Sie verschickt. Er lief bis zuletzt auf meinem Asus  Crosshair IV Formula ohne Probleme. Bei weiteren Fragen können Sie mich  gerne anschreiben.

preis: 60 Euro VB
*


----------

